# My ten pointer!!!



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Killed this bad boy tonight!!!

He came in from my left and I thought for sure he was gonna walk straight away angling from me. I had some trophy blend scent put around and dang it if he didn't turn straight toward me!!! I drew my bow and held for what seemed like an eternity, he turned to the left, I stopped him and put a blistering shot on him!!

He ran about 40 yards and stopped, just like on tv....then he jumped and started crashing through the woods, he piled up about 60 yards from my tree!!!

I tracked him up and field dressed him all by myself!!!

He weighed in at 119 lbs and is a 10 point. I don't have a score on him, I will score him when he comes back from the processor, he is going on the wall!!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Way to go! He's a beauty!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome! I'm so glad you mentioned you field dressed him yourself! You totally Rock!!! Congrats!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SLG2 said:


> Awesome! I'm so glad you mentioned you field dressed him yourself! You totally Rock!!! Congrats!


Yeah, and I didn't even throw up....lol ukey:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome deer. Great job on getting him and doing the field dressing yourself. Love the pics.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

CONGRATS Shanna I'm very proud for you :thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great shooting Shanna!!! That is a awesome Trophy girl. I bet you are on cloud 9 right now. Congrats to ya. :thumb:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's terrific!


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome...thanks for smiling...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

awsome deer there... and I bet it was cool watchin him come into your trophy blend.. I made a mock scrap with mine yest for the upcomin weekend of rifle season.. I know the kills wont count on contest but I will deff. post pics if I connect.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow you are on a roll, what a week!!! You better be taking that one to the taxidermist!! Good job


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Great job Shanna!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! That is a great looking buck. Way to go.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW....Way to go Shanna!!!!.... :cheer2:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbs_up Yea!!! Way to go!! Congrats to ya! You go girl! :darkbeer:


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats to you!!! Not just the nice deer but congrats for the fact that you didn't throw up, LOL


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

WAY TO GO!!! Isn't it wonderful when a plan comes together?


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome! if I ever get my deer- there is no way I'd let anyone else field dress it- heck I think I'll carry it home on my shoulders dancing! I can only imagine how good you feel...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I tell ya'll, it was the most awesome experience I have ever had in the woods. I didn't even know what he was till I got to him. I thought maybe a 6 if I was lucky!!! I was so dancin when I got to him!!!..I hope there weren't any trail cams around anywhere....lol


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats! :darkbeer:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW!!!! Great buck!!!! Are you trying to take my position and being in charge of deer thinage???? I know you were excited!!!! PUT HIM ON THE WALL!!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> WOW!!!! Great buck!!!! Are you trying to take my position and being in charge of deer thinage???? I know you were excited!!!! PUT HIM ON THE WALL!!!!! Great job!!!!




There is no way I could take your position....lol......and heck yes, he is going on the wall for sure!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey....what bow were you shooting?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am shootin the Ross Carnivore 34....it is definately my favorite hunting bow!!! Gold Tip 3555 arrows with 85 grain Magnus buzzcut broadheads....these blades leave a wicked hole!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Death hole!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

DANG!!! Are you getting a new Bowtech....if so which one?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Yay! I'm so proud of you!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, what a great story & harvest! You are awesome! Congrats and great shooting! You go girl!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> DANG!!! Are you getting a new Bowtech....if so which one?


No, I am gonna shoot a prestige this coming 3d season, I also have an elite I am liking pretty good......plus this carnivore is shooting so good I will probably set it up for 3d!!! I will cover all the bases!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on a great looking buck!!!! :teeth:


----------



## r_strick9 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats! That's an awesome deer!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Great Job!! It is definetly worth being proud of! :teeth:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Way to go Shanna!! Awesome job!


----------



## kalalyn21 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice buck


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations! I can't seem to get a buck. I've shot some does but the bucks always seem to elude me or don't come in close enough. We have an antler restriction in Pa and I always seem to have bucks come in that are not quite legal to shoot. I got a nice buck last year in the rifle season but I really want to take one with my bow. It's been killing me to have to work this week. My husband and I are taking off Friday though. Your deer was awsome. How far was the shot?


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

AWESOME !!!!!! Congrats. :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

He gave me a 20 yard shot. He was facing some towards me and the arrow went longways through him. It was a wicked bad shot!!!

Thanks so much ya'll!!! This deer means so much to me. Without my husband none of this would be possible, he makes me go when I don't want to, makes me get up out of bed when I don't want to and makes me practice when I don't want to. He has taught me everything I know about hunting and shooting and he doesn't get enough credit for putting up with me!!!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Good Job!!!! Beautiful deer! Congratulations!!


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats on the great deer! I helped my husband blood trail and find his buck that he got 2 weeks ago and and it finally gave me the itch to try it! I've taken all the courses just haven't tried it yet. :darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I thought I was gonna go pick my deer up from the processors but I ended up in the ER again instead.....one of these days I am gonna get myself all fixed up and stop having to battle this pain...

Maybe monday I can go get him!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I want to grow up and be like you! :0) Congrats.


----------



## Rookiechick (Oct 28, 2007)

SWEET BUCK!! Congratulations!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

McStamper said:


> I want to grow up and be like you! :0) Congrats.


You are so funny....lol :shade:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Is everything ok? I've never taken a deer to have it processed. Not sure how that works. We do our own. I say we, but its more like them lol. I try to help, just get in the way most of the time. lol


----------



## tina083167 (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful buck! Congratulations to you !


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well I thought I was gonna go pick my deer up from the processors but I ended up in the ER again instead.....one of these days I am gonna get myself all fixed up and stop having to battle this pain...
> 
> Maybe monday I can go get him!!!


OK.....I don't know about the rest of the ladies on here...but I would like to know about the ER visit....are you OK????


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

That is one AWESOME buck Shanna! Congrats! I would have loved to see the happy dance, I bet it was great!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OK.....I don't know about the rest of the ladies on here...but I would like to know about the ER visit....are you OK????


She is in the hospital now. This is her 2nd night. She's NPO for the night, they're going to do a test in the morning to determine what comes next. Keep her in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

tn_huntress said:


> She is in the hospital now. This is her 2nd night. She's NPO for the night, they're going to do a test in the morning to determine what comes next. Keep her in your thoughts & prayers.


Please keep us posted!!! Tell her me and funsucker are thinking about her and get well soon. I'll pm you to get her address.


----------

